# Regular savers and interest payment date



## Godfather (5 Dec 2007)

Hi guys,

I hope everything is ok there. I am putting down a list of interest payment dates for the "regular savers accounts" but I have still my queries... Can you help in filling out the blanks pls? I am only 100% sure about the 1st 2 types of regular savers...

PTSB Reg. saver = after 12 months from 1st payment
Bank of Ireland = 31st of march every year
EBS = ? (31st dec. each year?)
Halifax = ? (31st dec. each year or after 12 month? unclear to me...)
Anglo Irish Bank = ? (31st dec. each year?)
FA Reg. Saver = ? (31st dec. each year?)


----------



## Nemesis (5 Dec 2007)

Bank of Ireland - Interest on my account was credited on the 20th of March
EBS - 31st Dec each year
Anglo Irish Bank - One year after opening the account
FA Reg. Saver - (According to the Best Buys thread) first working day of each quarter.

Not sure about Halifax


----------



## Godfather (5 Dec 2007)

Thank you Nemesis,

about BoI sorry you are probably right... I need to recheck their last statement...

I thank everyone who could contribuite to this check so that at the beginning of the new year we won't be disappointed in our expectations...

Re halifax I'll try to call them asap and I'll let everyone know.

The Godfather


----------



## Godfather (5 Dec 2007)

Just checked with halifax = 12 months after opening the account


----------



## Godfather (5 Dec 2007)

Guys, of course if you want to add any other reg. saver account please feel free to do it... Democracy wins... I just threw some examples...


----------



## Foxtrotmike (30 Dec 2007)

Permanent TSB pay interest on their regular saver account on 21st November each year.


----------



## sunnyside (1 Jan 2008)

Hi Godfather, great idea for a thread.

AIB 7 day online lump deposit a/c 
AIB regular saver a/c

Both of these accounts pay thier interest twice a year, in April and again in October.


FA's eSaver a/c (the 5.22% one) is paid monthly at the end of each month


Rabo is paid once a year on the 1st of the new year.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jan 2008)

The original thread is about regular saver accounts. Others are mixing in details about lump sum deposit accounts. This is a bit confusing.


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

Hi guys,

anyone can see any interest on the FA reg. saver sorry? According to the best buy tread is paid at the beginning of each quarter...


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

Godfather said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> anyone can see any interest on the FA reg. saver sorry? According to the best buy tread is paid at the beginning of each quarter...


Yes - credited 31st December.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

Sorry - just to clarify ... my interest was being paid monthly. Not sure if this was an option versus quarterly or annually when opening the account?


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

Thank you clubman! I'm going to investigate with my subsidiary and will let everyone know!


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

Hi Clubman, quick query pls. I've been trying to contact my FA subsidiary but couldn't find anyone yet... But for the monthly payment option have you got a lower interest rate or still 7.15% CAR?

Thank you


----------



## sherib (2 Jan 2008)

With no (annual) interest showing on my Northern Rock account I emailed them today and got this reply: 


> _Interest was paid on your account on the 31/12/2007. However our system failed to update last night and that is the reason you have not been able to view this online. We are currently rectifying this problem and you will be able to view your interest online tomorrow. We apologise for any inconvenience caused_


. I sent another email asking when the interest would appear in my external account and this came back: 


> _it will take 3 - 4 working days for the funds to be electronically transfered to your AIB account_


 Just wondering if this is a reasonable blip or does a delay of a week mean that much to N.R.? Rabo had no such problem though I only checked today.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

Godfather said:


> Hi Clubman, quick query pls. I've been trying to contact my FA subsidiary but couldn't find anyone yet... But for the monthly payment option have you got a lower interest rate or still 7.15% CAR?
> 
> Thank you


Apologies - mine is a lump sum _eSaver _account and not a regular saver account. I told you that some people could get confused!


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2008)

No worries! I'll let everyone know if I discover something about the FA reg. saver interest payment day!


----------



## Nemesis (2 Jan 2008)

sherib said:


> Just wondering if this is a reasonable blip or does a delay of a week mean that much to N.R.? Rabo had no such problem though I only checked today.



3-4 working days is the standard response for this. It usually takes less.

As for the day's delay in showing interest added, well if this happened last year (it may have, I don't know, didn't check my account for interest added until about a week into the new year) it would not be regarded as significant. But because of what happened NR this autumn, it's viewed as yet another sign of a crumbling wreck about to collapse. Personally feel this view is daft but at this stage I'm probably regarded as a hardcore NR devotee who simply refuses to acknowledge the truth (and no doubt soon to suffer the consequences for my reckless risk-taking)


----------



## Godfather (3 Jan 2008)

Hi guys, fyi I see the interests on my FA Reg. Saver account. I hope you see that too!


----------



## Rebelman (3 Jan 2008)

I know the thread is about when the interest is paid but.......
From above: AIB regular saver a/c - pay thier interest twice a year, in April and again in October.
If I was to take some of the money out of my AIB regular savers account today (for example), but not all of it, in April will I still get the interest which accrued between October and today on the money I take out, or is it just interest on the money in the account on the day that the interest is paid - I know for Rabo you can check the interest accrued but this is not the case with the AIB regular savers account? Is it the same for all accounts?

Thanks.


----------

